# vEnUsTuS



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a 20 gallon running with nothing in it, so off I went to petland cose its 50% off day today. I saw these venustus and thuoght I had to have them. So i got 3 of them for the 20 gallon for now. I am aware ill have to move them to a bigger tank in time but for now they are ok. The tank is a bare bottom tank with a pile of rocks. I used big rocks to cover the bottom of the tank first and then piled the rocks up on top.

Here are some pics (sorry for dirty glass):


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

nice score Peter


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

They look stunning. Congrats on the buy ^^


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Had Venustus a few years back...I miss them. They look great!


----------

